# A Nice Challenge for an aspiring Bridge Maker



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Quite an intense project for a modeler.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I can now die content because I've now seen everything... an overpass for a river?!?!?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

There is at least one of these on the C&O canal between Washington, DC and Cumberland, Md. If memory serves me correctly it is where the canal goes over the Monacy River. It was build back in the 19th century out of stone blocks from a local quarry. I imagine that there are other places as well. Not out of concrete using modern construction techniques. 


Chuck


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

*Wikipedia - Magdeburg Water Bridge*


And how about the...

Falkirk Wheel in Scotland[/b]


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Rochester NY had one in 1820! 










Carried the Erie canal over the Genesee River for almost 100 years..

Scot


----------



## TROYMALECKI (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey scott that postcard or picture cannot be from 1820 the buildings and the electric power lines give it away. Maybe more like 1920. I live in buffalo that bridge is still there too if I recall.


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, a bit smaller, but the D&H Canal had a canal suspension acqueduct going over the Delaware River in Lackawaxen, PA called the Roebling Bridge (The guy who also designed the Brooklyn Bridge) starting in 1847 and is the oldest wire suspension bridge in the US. It's a one lane car bridge now, still in use. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roebling's_Delaware_Aqueduct 

Pretty neat old stuff!! 

-Ray


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

How about a freeway passing beneath? View from the starboard rail--straight down:










This one's in the Netherlands. The Dutch engineers know how to deal with water.

Steve Seitel


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

They sure do, Steve... I've driven under the one on the way to Amsterdam a number of times. It's a very funny feeling seeing a huge ship passing over you when you're driving.









When I lived in Brussels in the early 80's, I visited this water lift many times. It's fascinating. 


The *Ronquières Inclined Plane* is a Belgian canal inclined plane on the *Brussels-Charleroi Canal* in the province of Hainaut in *Wallonia* that opened in April 1968*[1]* after a six year construction period. It is located in the municipality of *Braine-le-Comte*, and takes its name from the nearby village of *Ronquières*.


The purpose of the construction was to reduce the delays imposed by the fourteen locks (already reduced from sixteen in the nineteenth century) which had hitherto been needed for the canal to follow the local topography.


----------

